# Any Advice For Electrical Outlets In Hong Kong and Thailand?



## Hoc

I'll be leaving on my trip for Hong Kong and Thailand in about a month.  Unfortunately, I can't travel anywhere without my laptop and a way to plug it in.  I have a 220V/240V to 110V transformer that I was able to use in Europe.  But it has a continental European-type plug.  My guess is that the Hong Kong plugs are probably exactly like those in the UK, and it looks like the Thai plugs are like those in Europe (except with 220V instead of 230V, which isn't a problem, since my transformer is a 220V/240V transformer).  But I suspect I'll need an adapter for Hong Kong.

For those of you that have been there (Doug Kaya, you out there?), is my impression of the Thai plugs right?  Any suggestions on getting a cost-effective adapter for those two places?  Any warnings?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Cruiser Too

Re: "_For those of you that have been there (Doug Kaya, you out there?), is my impression of the Thai plugs right?_"

_Sa-Wa-Krup Khun _HOC   

Your U.S. "plug" will work (without an adapter) in Thai outlets.
For appliances that are "universal" (automatically switches between 110 or 220) just plug it in and "Bobs your uncle".

On our last trip we spent a little over three weeks in Bangkok, Phuket, ChiangMai and ChiangRai.
I charged the batteries of my shaver and digital camera, without any problems.

At a few hotels, one electrical outlet in the bathroom was specifically  lableled: "110 Volts" but also said: "For shavers only... Do NOT use for Hair Dryers".
I believe it's limited to low wattage items.

Hope I answered your question....   

Wish it was me going to Thailand    

Doug


----------



## Noelle

*Plugs for International Travel*

Hi Hoc,

I just returned from 3 weeks in India, Singapore and Japan.  While these are not the countries you are visiting, they do have a variety of plugs and voltage. I wasn't looking forward to purchasing a heavy transformer and a set of adaptors. 

But, I was lucky, my laptop has a dual (110v/220v) rating, most of the bathrooms had a special electrical outlet just for electric shavers, and all hotels provided hairdryers. So I managed quite well with a light weight, low cost universal travel adaptor (about $10 at WalMart) that served me well in Asia Pacific, Japan, and earlier in the year in Europe.

On the other hand, my 16 year old son, traveling in Ireland last summer discovered what happens when you plug a 110 appliance into a 220 plug - the lights in the entire hotel went out - but his game player did not fry!   
Happy New Year,      Noelle


----------



## debizyx

*Plugs in Hong Kong*

The sockets in Hong Kong will take regular European plugs. Don't bother with UK-style plugs, you'll just have extra baggage for no reason (as I just did when I was in Hong Kong a few weeks ago!).

Enjoy !!


----------



## DebBrown

I am very new to this and could use some further clarification.  We are also travelling to Honk Kong, Phuket and Bangkok this spring.  Exactly what type of converters do I need for appliances?  I don't know the difference between UK type and European type, etc.

My son will probably want to take his DVD player and I may be required to take my laptop.

Deb


----------



## Hoc

Doug.Kaya said:
			
		

> Your U.S. "plug" will work (without an adapter) in Thai outlets.



My US plug is a three-prong, grounded plug.  I thought that Thai outlets were two prongs?  I did check the rating on my igo Juice adapter for my Laptop, and it is rated 110/230, so I guess it will work without a converter.

My beard trimmer, on the other hand, is not dual rated.  I suppose I could just go "shaggy" for two weeks.


----------



## Cruiser Too

Hoc said:
			
		

> My US plug is a three-prong, grounded plug.  I thought that Thai outlets were two prongs?



Hoc: 

The 3-prong plug will NOT fit in the conventional outlet in Thailand !!!

Look in your local hardware store for the adapter that you plug a 3-prong into and the other end of the adapter is 2-prong.


----------



## LisaH

I have been traveling to Hong Kong on business quite a few times. If you are staying in a hotel, ask the front desk to loan you a converter for the laptop. I always got it for free. Haven't been to Thailand yet but I suspect it could be arranged as well.


----------



## Hoc

Doug.Kaya said:
			
		

> The 3-prong plug will NOT fit in the conventional outlet in Thailand !!!



The outlets at the Marriott will fit 3-prong American plugs, as well as the 2-prong European style plugs.  They do not look like they will fit British style plugs.  Also, in Hong Kong, I did need an adapter in order to convert to a British style plug.

I don't know about the other Thai outlets, but I can let you know when I get to the Intercontinental in Bangkok.

I've about had it over here with the men trying to sell me suits and the women trying to give me massages.


----------

